
Could machine learning mean the end of understanding in science? - runningmike
http://theconversation.com/could-machine-learning-mean-the-end-of-understanding-in-science-98995
======
ohiovr
It is a natural tendency for people to want thinking done by someone else.
This explains demagogues and self driving cars. How much power will we give
machines to do our thinking for us? I think "Colossus the Forbin project" has
a good impression on where things like that lead to. The backstory to Dune,
Butlerian Jihad etc was an interesting take also.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colossus:_The_Forbin_Project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colossus:_The_Forbin_Project)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butlerian_Jihad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butlerian_Jihad)

